# December 2016 vs. 2015



## wtcobb (Dec 5, 2016)

Doesn't need much explanation here that we're off to a much better start to the year, but here are some interesting stats from MWOBS:

https://www.mountwashington.org/experience-the-weather/observer-comments.aspx?id=38475

December 2015 recorded a total of 29.0" of snow. Through this morning (i.e. not including today's accumulation) they've received 21.3". Average for the month of December is 45.5".


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 7, 2016)

Now just over an inch behind last year's snow total for December:

http://www.mountwashingtonavalanche...neral-bulletin-for-wednesday-december-7-2016/


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 7, 2016)

It's not surprising given how warm the Great Lakes were/are.  Hopefully trees will open in early January.


----------



## dlague (Dec 7, 2016)

Slow start but it seems like everything is shaping up everywhere northwest, west and northeast - snow machine is cranking now!


----------



## Tin (Dec 7, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> It's not surprising given how warm the Great Lakes were/are.  Hopefully trees will open in early January.




They already are.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 7, 2016)

dlague said:


> Slow start but it seems like everything is shaping up everywhere northwest, west and northeast - snow machine is cranking now!



Cascades about to get smacked.  Get the conga line cranking.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 9, 2016)

4aprice said:


> Cascades about to get smacked.  Get the conga line cranking.



Just talked to the boy out at Copper.  "Dumpin"!    Move'n its way across the country.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (Dec 9, 2016)

Several of the systems have followed the jet steam and continued over to the northeast.  A pattern I like!  Ski areas here have opened up like crazy.  Some place have gotten 2 feet in the past week and there is another system coming Saturday - hoping for Sunday Powder turns.  While they are still behind last year over here, it looks like the Northeast will blow away last years December totals.


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 10, 2016)

dlague said:


> Several of the systems have followed the jet steam and continued over to the northeast.  A pattern I like!  Ski areas here have opened up like crazy.  Some place have gotten 2 feet in the past week and there is another system coming Saturday - hoping for Sunday Powder turns.  While they are still behind last year over here, it looks like the Northeast will blow away last years December totals.



December might blow away last years totals completely 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 27, 2016)

67" total recorded at MWObs in December with a few days left...


----------

